# Excel Zellen aus Word auslesen



## paranoir (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problemchen. Ich soll aus Word raus (mit Hilfe von Makros /VBA) auf eine Excel Datei zugreifen und bestimmte Zeilen/Zellen (auch aus verschiedenen Worksheets) auslesen und diese dann in mein Word Dokument einfügen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Adressen, die ich in ein vordefiniertes Feld in Word einfügen soll. Ich bin bis jetzt nicht soweit gekommen, weil ich mich mit VBA noch nicht sooo gut auskenne und auch noch keine guten Tips gefunden habe. Es soll auch anstatt mit .Activate mit Range gehen.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Gruß, Nina

Hier mein bisheriger Code:


```
Sub ReadFromExcel()

Dim xlApp As Excel.Application
Dim str As String

Set xlApp = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
xlApp.Workbooks.Open "C:\Addresses.xls"

xlApp.Workbooks("Addresses.xls").Activate
str = xlApp.ActiveSheet.Cells(3, 1)

xlApp.Workbooks("Addresses.xls").Worksheets("german").Activate
str = xlApp.ActiveWorkbook.Sheets("german").Cells(3, 2).Text

End Sub
```


----------

